# Inexpensive 10.5" vise opinions....



## bbrown (Sep 3, 2008)

OK, another vise question:

Has anyone used one of these inexpensive quick-release 10" vises? Does the quick-release work well?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Steel-Woodworkers-Bench-Vise-Quick-Release-Vice-for-Woodworking-Heavy-Duty/254103993121?hash=item3b29c73b21:g:GHcAAOSwUWtcUy53

Thanks,

-Bill


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

Did you put the wrong link? That vise doesn't seem to have a quick release mechanism.


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

Yep. The vise you linked is a decent vise. I've got one just like it except the paint color is different. There are a lot of different brand names for the same vise. It is not a quick release as the previous poster mentioned. I've never used a quick release vise. Just never figured it'd be worth the extra $ and more parts to go bad.


----------



## bbrown (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks 'jdh', I corrected the link. Same price , same vise, but with the quick-release.

$55 is really inexpensive compared to the typical $200-300 for name brand vises that size. I had some doubts about the quality, and wondered if the quick-release really worked all that well. I assume this is Chinese.


----------



## VillageCarver (Mar 5, 2011)

That looks a lot like the one I bought from Grizzly (green color). Mine works fine, but no quick release


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

I have two Grizzly #H7788 and a ShopFox cabinet vises which are similar https://www.grizzly.com/products/Grizzly-Cabinet-Maker-s-Vise/H7788. Two on one side and one on the other side of my workbench. Couldn't see the specs on the ones you showed, to compare to the Grizzlys I have. The Grizzly looks a little more heavy duty. You will loose some clamping distance compacity by the time you add your clamping pads. These are not quick release according to what you showed, Quick might mean 'How fast can you screw back and fourth the vise handle'. The three I have do a good job for me. I like that they're under the workbench mounts.







The vise you show in the link seems to be a good deal.


----------



## LittleShaver (Sep 14, 2016)

Looking at the pictures in the ad, I don't see that there is room for a quick release mechanism in that vise. While it does seem to be a decent deal, I would be surprised if it really was quick release.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I have a similar vise branded Shop Fox as well. As others have pointed out, I believe there was something lost in translation on that Ebay listing. That does not appear to be a quick release.


----------



## bbrown (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks 'WoodenDreams' for the informative reply and photo!

Much appreciated,

-Bill


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I believe the quick release on that vise is going to be the same as on this top one from P Tree

It doesn't have a flipper like many vises do, it has a pivoting nut housed inside the vise. Note that smallish bolt looking deal in the center of the vise. The next several down, do not have Quick Release, and also don't have the crossing internal bolt (locking hub). You torque the handle over, and it will then slide out. I got 2 of these from P tree a few years ago, they had a BOGO, with free shipping. So they were 50 bux apiece. I couldn't say no. For a cheap vise, they are as good as the installation. Plenty of You Tubes out there on doing tit right.

I don't see the QR detail on the pics for the vise from E Bay, before bidding/buying I would certainly discuss that with the seller, and verify terms and conditions about returns to make sure they pay for return, and complete refund. IE: No restock fee or any of that silliness.

I believe this one at Amazo is the same as the E bay vise, and they also call it quick release, however the one review says it is not, and I don't see that crossing bolt


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

If you have any DIY inclination, this was a fun project plus it has over a 12" gap in the middle so I can stand long boards upright which comes in handy at times. Kind of like a leg vise.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

bbrown, in case you haven't come up with an answer I just got an email from Peachtree, and they have their 3 best selling vises on sale 30% off and free shipping, source code CLMP55 placed on your order gets the deal.

The quick release vise is the same one I have 2 of, nice vises, and now a nicer price.

HTH.


----------



## bbrown (Sep 3, 2008)

Steven,

I got the same notice and am considering going with their large QR vise.

I wonder, though, if it's the same vise as the $50 one in the ad in my first post. …..Any opinions?
Not sure I'd want to chance it on that vise, not knowing the quality. 
Sounds like the Peachtree vise works well.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Look closely at the vice you posted off Ebay.

Note on the one from Peachtree, it has the bolt going crosswise in the middle of the works. That is not present on the Ebay vise. It is same same over at Amazon, same pic even, saying it's a QR vise. They are not. Some Chinese importer must have noted the QR vises are more in demand, and sell for more, so they have just added QR to the text. There is no discernible feature that would make them QR. They just have to casting, where the threaded rod goes through, no crossing (locking) bolt.

Read the one review on the same vise at Amazoo.==

I drew a red circle around the locking bolt on the Ptree vise I am talking about, note it's not on the ones from Ebay, and Amazon, just text saying it is.










Yes that Ptree vise is the real deal, it works well, at least the 2 I have do.


----------



## bbrown (Sep 3, 2008)

Steven,

Thanks so much! I really appreciate your help here. Probably saved me from wasting a lot of money, since I need a large quantity of these.


----------

